# Hopes Babies' Photos!



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Man i havent been on here since her hard whelping! So eventually i ended up with 7 babies out of 8. It was a lot of hard, work, time and effort. I still have little boys available. Enjoy the photos!  x

6Weeks old

Mimi's show stack (She will be staying with me) 
Mimi First ...

















I thinks my tail fell off! 









Ethel - Female


























Hopper


























Dustin


























Harvey


















Bo


















Luke


















More tofollow!


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

6 weeks,

Mimi (Never seems to look happy!)









































Bo ...


























Dustin ...


























Luke ...










Ethel ..










Harvey ...

















Hopper ...


























MORE TO FOLLOW!


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

9 weeks old, first outing in the garden!


























Luke









Bo



























































Daisy & Luke









Mimi & a stick 









Hopper









Ten minutes later




























Bo:









ONLY ONE MORE POST! i swear ! lol


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

oh 8 weeks old!

Bo

























Isnt this too big mum?









Hide me .. now!









Oh jeez ill just eat it 









Ethel / Daisy
Oh ill keep still mum promise!









Hey whered they all go?









Hmm can i eat this?









Fine i wont 

























Dustin

Hey wats missing?









Oh found you nomnomnom

















Ok ill be still!

















Harvey

























Hopper










































































Luke:









































Mimi This Week :
My little princess! her nose is in the process of turning chocolate! Its hard to see her actual markings in the photos!














































ALl done ! Thanks for looking!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

awwwww i want them all, they all are so sweet....ill take dustin, harvey and hopper  
fab pics xxxx thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwww love them lil black 1 tho


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww they are all adorable, id so love to take one home... too cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

How cute


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

GillyR said:


> awwwww i want them all, they all are so sweet....ill take dustin, harvey and hopper
> fab pics xxxx thanks for sharing xxx





new westie owner said:


> Awwwwwwwwww love them lil black 1 tho





Maz&Oozy said:


> awwww they are all adorable, id so love to take one home... too cute!!! :thumbup:





kaisa624 said:


> How cute


Thank you everyone!  Harvey, Luke & Hopper are yet to find homes! x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

would love to take 1 but bobby is just over 4 months old my oh would have fit lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hopper is Gorgeous, such a big litter


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww dont tempt me, id love the little black pup he is adorable!!!! but I promised OH would wait till oozy was 12 months before getting another


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how cute are they, just gorgeous, i love the black with the bit of white, how cute.xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

AWWWWWW!!! Soooo cuteee!!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

i seriously need ALL OF THEM!!! They're sooo cute!!!


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

Becki&Daisy said:


> i seriously need ALL OF THEM!!! They're sooo cute!!!


fight ya for one lol...


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh. my. GOSH. they are all so beautfiul!!!!! awww they are precious :001_wub:


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Im so proud of my Hope! I lost one baby at 4 weeks old but luckily the others are fine now! Bracken/Dustin left this evening
Hopper or Luke will leave tomorrow
Daisy & Bo are leaving on Monday!


----------

